# Choice Gear: 'Audi quattro, the Rally History' Reviewed by Rally Sport Magazine



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Rally Sport Magazine has published a quick review of a new Audi rallying history book titled 'Audi quattro, the Rally History'. We featured the book in our * 2009 Audi Enthusiast's Gift Guide * and can't say enough good about it. John Davenport's cataloguing of Audi Sport history is made perfect accompanied by a forward from legendary Audi rally driver Walter Rohrl and photos by Reinhard Klein... one of the most amazing motorsport photographers of the rallying era.

We're putting the finishing touches on our next-generation of Fourtitude website and found this book, its photos and especially its appendices invaluable in identifying random photos of cars and placing them in certain races. For any Audi or rallying buff this is a must-have for the personal library.

Read the review after jump #1 and, if you're interested, purchase it from one source we've found in the UK after jump #2. And no, it's not yet on Amazon. We've re-checked.

* Full Story *

* Audi quattro, the Rally History Available at MotorMedia.co.uk *


----------

